

Show HN: My passive income from Bright Bunny breeding - follower
http://www.sparkfun.com/products/10708

======
follower
In the quest for a passive income stream some people write apps, some people
develop websites but I...designed a soft felt bunny rabbit whose heart lights
up when fed a carrot.

I designed the original Bright Bunny for a workshop to show crafters how to
combine electronics and craft. Then I worked with SparkFun Electronics who
developed my prototype into a kit which they now sell and a portion of each
sale comes back to me.

It's been really cool to see a project I conceived turn into a physical kit
for sale online.

Happy to answer questions about the collaboration process or how best to
execute a blanket stitch. :)

